
Show HN: Player.html – the one file video library and player for any HTTP server - pseudosavant
https://github.com/pseudosavant/player.html
======
pseudosavant
Try it out here: [https://player-html-
remix.glitch.me/src/player.html#eyJsb2Nh...](https://player-html-
remix.glitch.me/src/player.html#eyJsb2NhdGlvbiI6Imh0dHBzOi8vcGxheWVyLWh0bWwtcmVtaXguZ2xpdGNoLm1lL3ZpZGVvcy8iLCJ2aWRlbyI6IiJ9)

# Here is some info from the README.md:

`player.html` is designed to be a drop-in video player that does not require
any configuration or other files.

To use it, copy the [`./src/player.html`](src/player.html) file into a folder
that is served over HTTP using the web server's folder listing functionality.
`player.html` basically uses the folder listing as an API for enumerating the
files and folders.

# Supported features

* Only 1 file with zero external dependencies

* Inlined SVG images

* May be installed as a PWA (Progressive Web App)

* Playback of MP4, M4V, MKV, WEBM, and OGG files using browser video engine

* Sharable URL: load `player.html` in the same folder location, and video position

* Progress bar with preview thumbnail on hover

* Video library thumbnail generation and caching

* Social media metadata (`og:\ _`, `twitter:\_ `)

* Play videos directly from OneDrive and Google Drive. __You must supply API keys. __

* Supported Web Servers: NGINX, Apache, IIS

